# Pyrex Visions saucepans- is there anything they are good for?



## big b (Apr 14, 2003)

I was cleaning up my apartment when I came across 3 Pyrex Visions saucpans (1, 2, 3 qt. with lids) my old roommate had stored away. He doesn't want them and I'm trying to figure out if anyone has an opinion of their usefulness. I'm assuming they're not made any more for a reason, but I figured I would ask before I got rid of them.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I found that their lids are quite useful. The small lid fits my soup bowls exactly and makes nuking soup less messy. The larger lid fit my plates if I'm reheating a meal or my small skillet that doesn't have a lid.

The pans themselves....I never found a use for.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I had a few of these "pans" about 10 years ago. Except for microwaving, I found them inferior to metal cookware. I guess you could use them for herb planters!


----------



## big b (Apr 14, 2003)

I didn't think they were very usefull, but the lid idea sounds pretty good (I usually use paper towels). Thanks for the input!


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm not sure if we're talking about the same pan, but I've used mine to cook rice in the oven. Saute the rice with some butter until it's browned, add chicken stock (or water) and then slide it in the oven until it's done. Not very conventional, I know, but the stuff doesn't stick to the bottom of the pot.


----------



## mikef (Dec 19, 2002)

I have an old one that I use for making risotto. It's not really any better than a good metal pan although being able to see through can help to make sure you're stirring properly and not letting anything stick to the sides or bottom. Not much of an advantage, but I think it helped when I was learning how to make the stuff.

Mike


----------



## budge (Nov 12, 2010)

I have one of my mothers' from way back which I use regularly - I have recently read that when cooking apples or rhubarb, both which are very acidic it is best to use a glass saucepan.  Reason being that the acid can leach nickel out of a stainless steel saucepan into the food.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I was given a set for a wedding present years ago, and that was when they were the "in" thing.  Looking back, I think that the stainless cookware I have now is much more efficient.  Just don't drop them... they will shatter into a million pieces if you do that.  I think I might even have one kicking around here still....


----------



## pyrex lover (Aug 26, 2012)

i am a pyrex lover i love to cook with there cookware if you dont wont them iwill gladly take them off your hands you can <edit> PM me. thanks


----------



## segelkatt (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought a set over 20 years ago, I still have 3 sauce pans, 1 small pan meant for the oven and 2 lids for the Dutch oven. I have moved many times and dropped a few pieces. Some got broken, others survived the fall. I gave the frying pans away, even the teflon coated one because food stuck to them badly and was almost impossible to clean off. Yes, you can cook on top of the stove with them, in the oven, in the microwave, you can freeze stuff in them too. Dishwasher proof too.That's the good part, the versatility. What's bad? High temperatures for fried foods make it stick, so browning meat can make a mess in the bottom of the pot. For soups, stews, pasta, anything with lots of liquid it's wonderful.


----------



## segelkatt (Aug 27, 2012)

Corning still makes them, also see my other comment down below


----------

